# machine polishing?



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

Anyone recommend me someone in the llanelli/swansea area? or do you happen to do it (must be experienced, as love my car too much for an amatuer, like myself...lol)? 

I have a 2005 MG ZR wanting a full car machine polish, I can get good results by hand, but do have some nasty swirls and light scratches that I'd like to get rid of for good...

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Jamie,

give Peter @ eclipse a bell mate, he's only in swansea, so not that far.

i'm just outside ammanford, if pete can't help.

Paul


----------



## joshm (Jun 27, 2009)

paulhdi said:


> Hi Jamie,
> 
> give Peter @ eclipse a bell mate, he's only in swansea, so not that far.
> 
> ...


I second that, he recently done a full paint correction and detail on my golf, with outstanding results:thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Pete's the only one in that area I'd recommend.

However.. If you fancy a trip to sunny newport, then that's different 

hope you get it sorted!

James


----------



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

Cheers guys!

Whats pete's rates?

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

I need 10 posts before I can read your PM

Jamie


----------



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

Should be able to read it now...

Jamie


----------

